# Low iron Dx code



## kumeena (Mar 7, 2012)

Doctor documents "low iron" Can I code 790.6? or  should I  code 280.9 (IDA).

Doctor does not mention anything about anemia.

Thank you


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 7, 2012)

*low iron*

WHen all you have is a notation like low iron go to findings(abnormal) , iron.  If he didnt say anemia, can't assume anemia.


----------

